# Chaos rp (recruitment)



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

(couldnt think of a name for the rp come up with some)
The chaos war band, the Hell Singers led by the fearsome chaos lord Farisis as well as a psyker of great power, is on the war path. A new war band that has already begun to strike at the dead emperors worlds being formed by renegades of the loyal chapter of space marines known as the Aurora chapter. It has claimed skulls for Khorne, Inflicted pain for Slaanesh, spread plagues and illnesses for Nurgle and performed whatever task Tzeentch had for them. These where the perfect followers of chaos so as such the chaos gods decided that it’s time for the chaos lord to ascend to deamonhood. However this is no simply task. The chaos gods want something. So one night when the ships of the Hell Singers where flying through the warp the ruinous powers spoke to Farisis. 

They demanded for him to get a device. This device would assure Farisis’s ascension to deamonhood. Eagerly Farisis asked for more information on what he was allowed. The ruinous powers informed him that he is allowed to do anything in his power to claim it. Farisis chuckled dryly commenting on how easy such a task would be and said he would do it with only his most loyal champions. The ruinous powers echoed in his head informing him where he would get the device.

The planet Gilort. A imperial production planet that builds the mighty war machines of the Imperium as well as their staging facility for countless assaults. It is in the process of an ork WAAAGH!!! as well as being invaded by a splinter fleet of hive fleet Kraken. The planet was a never ending battlefield with new Orks and Tyranids spawning everyday and more imperials getting sent to replace casualties. The device was currently in the hands of the planetary governor who had defended the planet from Ork WAAAGH!!! before but not from Tyranids as well.

Accepting the challenge the dark gods had set before him. The chaos lord walked to the bridge and commanded they head straight for Gilort at last deamonhood was within his reach… 

Rules:
Well my first rp a lot of free time has opened up with exams now gone away I have nothing . If this gets enough interest I will expand out the number of players for now though it will be four.
1)	No god moding unless a certain situation happens which will be described further along the line.
2)	I would prefer decent sized posts no less then 4 sentances for a minimum post.
3)	Have fun well this should be obvious
4) you are allowed to post up to five times during an update
5) As GM my word is law
6) If you disobey any rules you will become spawn and set in fire and die (Kicked from game)
6)	Right this is the interesting thing. When a battle begins one of the champions may receive a ‘blessing’ this is basically a little 'power up' for your character for Khorne it would be things that enhance your Close combat ability making you stronger allowing you to bring down things which most people would have to gang up on, for Slaneesh your speed and instincts would be increased allowing you to dodge most incoming attacks no matter from where, Nurgle well you just get more tanky so to speak and you might make some zombies along the way and Tzeentch your psychic powers are amplified allowing you to well fly around and burn stuff while you cackle manically like a madman (What I would do) 
Character sheet:
Name: (obvious)

Age: (Again obvious)

Chosen God: (Khorne,slaanesh,Nurgle,Tzeench one for each currently and no shotgunning gods first come first serve)

Appearance: ( what you look like)

Personality: (are you cool and calm or a deranged psycho killer)

Equipment: (Anything really except for terminator armour but other than taht go with what you would find cool and awesome)

Background: (How you became a chaos space marine as well as joining the hell singers and becoming one of the greatest champions

Number: (This is how you get blessing choose a number between 2-12 (not the same as someone else’s) now You will roll two dice before combat if it comes up with your number you get the blessing (If you dont have dice tell me and I will roll for you)

Right hope to see some feed back on this again first RP so yeah I shall accept critics

accepted players:
Protoss199: Bysek Zvesdan
bobahoff: Gallus Mondus
Darkreever: Sekel Itemar
Dues mortis: Ptah Thutmose


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

scratch this comment, i noticed the marine portion of the character  i'll think about this....


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A few things I want to note or point out:



Glasses man said:


> The chaos war band, the hell singers led by the fearsome chaos lord farisis, is on the war path.


Do yourself a favour and capitalize names of people and groups (like Hell Singers in this case.)



Glasses man said:


> It has claimed skulls for khorne, Inflicted pain for slaanesh, spread plagues and illnesses for nurgle and performed whatever task tzeetch had for them.


Spelling; its Tzeentch, not Tzeetch. And once again capitalizing would have been nice.

So its safe to assume that the Hell Singers worship the pantheon of chaos equally, but who were they originally? Is the entire warband a break-off of one of the original legions? Are Farisis and his most elite former legionnares? Are they former loyalists? Are they like the Red Corsairs (core group from one set of renegades but have taken others into their ranks)?



Glasses man said:


> The chaos gods want something.


They tend to do that, its why the followers of chaos offer things in their various names.



Glasses man said:


> So one night when the ships of the hell singers where flying through the warp the ruinous powers spoke to farisis.


First, he spoke with the gods directly? That would make Farisis one of a handful of such individuals, like Horus, to do so.

Second, is Farisis a psyker of some kind? How could he commune with gods of the warp, in a ship protected from the things of the warp?

If a vague idea was put into Farisis's head, the name of the planet he needed to go to and what it was he sought, thats kinda all he would need.



Glasses man said:


> They asked for him to get a device.


Little thing here, gods don't ask



Glasses man said:


> Eagerly farisis accepted the offer and asked for more information on what he was allowed.


'Accepting the offer' kinda makes it sound like a request, and that Farisis had a choice. If he is a devout serveant of the dark gods, then it really isn't, and he really doesn't.



Glasses man said:


> The ruinous powers informed only he and his most loyal champions could go after the device. He could not get help from his war band except for the equipment.


Why would they care how he obtained the item? More of his warband would mean more warriors enacting deeds to their respective gods.



Glasses man said:


> warggh


Its WAAAGH!!! actually, there is no 'r' in the word (and though the word is generally done in caps with exclamation points, waaagh still gets the point across.)



Glasses man said:


> The planet was a never ending battlefield with new orks and tyranids spawning everyday and more imperials getting sent to replace casualties.


This world is located near the eastern fringe I take it? Are the Tyranids a hive fleet or splinter fleet (and a splinter fleet of which former hive fleet?)

This has to be one very important world for the Imperium to continue putting resources into fighting two enemies rather than pulling out, letting them deal with each other, and mopping up the victor.



Glasses man said:


> Excepting


Accepting



Glasses man said:


> this started to brew in my head in matter of days.


While it might sound impressive that you came up with this in a few days time, its honestly not so much. Don't get me wrong or be discouraged by this; its just that spending more time working on plot/story or refining your rules or character options is better than getting the thread up.



Glasses man said:


> 2) I would prefer decent sized posts no less then 4 sentences a paragraph


So what is your minimum on sentences then?



Glasses man said:


> 3) Have fun well this should be obvious


How many times per update are we allowed to post? How dire can the consequences of our actions become? Is your say final/absolute? Etc.

No offense, but other than no god modding you don't really have any other rules.



Glasses man said:


> 4) Right this is the interesting thing. When a battle begins one of the champions may receive a ‘blessing’ this is basically permission to god mod during the battle respective to your god (e.g if the khorne berserker was to get ‘blessed’ well lets just say all CQC moments with him will be meat grinders) however don’t go TOO overboard with the god mod im putting some trust in you guys. This is a new thing I would like to try out if people vote against it then I shall remove it


God modding is god modding no matter how you try to dress it up. If you want to show a god granting some sort of blessing or favour to one of the characters in a battle then simply do it in the update. Perhaps the Slaaneshi devotee suddenly perceives time slower, or his senses became heightened and he was able to detect an attacker coming from his blind spot. Maybe the Khorne worshippers limbs were infused with greater strength and he is suddenly able to deal with an enemy that the rest have to team up against; things like that.



Glasses man said:


> Chosen God: (Khorne,slaanesh,Nurgle,Tzeench one for each currently)


So its first come first serve on alignment correct? (No reserving gods.(



Glasses man said:


> Equipment: (please you use weapons that sound reasonable I don’t want to see a sorcerer running around with a chain axe)


First, that actually can be reasonable; bound daemon or spirit in the chain-axe?

Second, are there any restrictions here (beyond follow the rule of cool)?

I figure terminator armour is an obvious no, but a jump pack? Someone trying to wield a powerfist and meltagun? Etc.



Glasses man said:


> Number: (Stuff)


While it interesting, we don't actually need to know this. This is one of those things that a GM needs to know, but not the players (since it in no way helps the players.)

Honestly, when I do stuff like this its either at random by my own means (flipping a coin, rolling dice, spinning around the room and pointing at an object) or chosen based on what makes the most sense/looks the coolest for the story.


It looks interesting and I am most definitely considering a character. 

Is alignment required, or can we be undivided or pantheon?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

While I have been yearning for a chaos RP, the things Darkreever highlighted above are putting me off. Also,



Glasses man said:


> Background: (How you became a chaos space marine as well as joining the hell singers and becoming one of the greatest champions


Does this mean we can be (for example) Alpha legionaires who have found your way into the warband? and are you allowed to be a sorcerer? Tzeentch champions don't have a lot going for them without sorcery.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

darkreever said:


> A few things I want to note or point out:
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favour and capitalize names of people and groups (like Hell Singers in this case.)
> ...


well first off thanks for all the advice it really helps. ill get round changing it when I finish this Carnifex it's been sitting there demanding to be built and painted for the past month or so.

secondly about the alignment your choice it is your character


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

warsmith7752 said:


> While I have been yearning for a chaos RP, the things Darkreever highlighted above are putting me off. Also,
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean we can be (for example) Alpha legionaires who have found your way into the warband? and are you allowed to be a sorcerer? Tzeentch champions don't have a lot going for them without sorcery.


well of course you can be a sorcerer wouldn't of expected any different and that back story is fine any more questions just ask away. now back to this Carnifex then fix opening


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

is there any set classes?

such as:

.sorcerer
.berserker
.plague
.noise
.warpsmith
.havoc
.raptor
.dark apostle (formerly of the word bearers but joined for some reason)

this would kind of help quite a bit because although no classes give us a bigger choice giving us classes can restrict it better and help us know the character better as if there was a classes bit and someone wrote berserker than you would already know quite a bit about what they are like compared to having a big wall of text saying what they are and its just the exact same just more tiring to read and write.

this is only a tip as both ways have pros and cons just saying would be nice.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

son of azurman said:


> is there any set classes?


Why would that matter?

Honestly azurman, what you seem to be proposing looks like more of a way for you to make a character with minimal effort.

I mean come on:


son of azurman said:


> someone wrote berserker than you would already know quite a bit about what they are like compared to having a big wall of text saying what they are and its just the exact same just more tiring to read and write.


You'd rather one or two words over an actual description/brief story? Fucking cheap way out in my opinion.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

wel; when it comes to most rps theres classes in some way or another so why not, dark reaper even your inquisitor rp has a kind of class system so whats really wrong with it, i wasnt trying to sound lazy i just didnt explain it that well.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

I thought it was obvious If your a tzeentch campion your going to be a sorcerer otherwise why be slaneesh just think about it and what is avialible sorry for any mistakes tired illl finish editing the beggining tommorow


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

son of azurman said:


> dark reaper even your inquisitor rp has a kind of class system so whats really wrong with it,


Reever, not reaper; and no space between the two, its one word. 

And yes, Trail of Bones does have classes but thats because each one has access to certain or specific gear and abilities. The class does not define those characters, you can't just read the class and automatically know the mindset of the character. Those classes gave restrictions on gear, abilities, age, and background.

The 'classes' of ToB are vastly different than the classes you propose, and serve an equally different purpose.


Glasses, you might want to move the planet away from the Tau Empire, or change hive fleets. Kraken cam close to the Aurora chapters homeworld, but was nowhere near the Tau (Behemoth on the other hand was.)


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Just a note on the number blessings mechanic: It's wildly unbalanced. 2D6 has a 1/6 chance of rolling 7, while only a 1/36 to get a 12 or 2. It should be generated by random number generation rather than 2 dice, as it follows the normal distribution bell curve for results. 

Therefore, whichever guy gets 7 is much more powerful than the rest.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

Septok said:


> Just a note on the number blessings mechanic: It's wildly unbalanced. 2D6 has a 1/6 chance of rolling 7, while only a 1/36 to get a 12 or 2. It should be generated by random number generation rather than 2 dice, as it follows the normal distribution bell curve for results.
> 
> Therefore, whichever guy gets 7 is much more powerful than the rest.


thank you for the advice I shall now use a number generator instead of dice


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

right begining editing


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

I think thats all editing done if you see anything else speak up and let your voice be heard also send in some character sheets if you would like to join the Rp


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll have a crack, sounds like it could be a larf


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

didnt know people where still interested thought this had flown away with the breeze so okay then post away


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm really interested in joining a CSM RP of some kind, but first I have a few questions. Are players strictly dedicated to one god or will you be allowing Undivided folks as well? Also, what are your feelings on Daemon weapons? The whole team bearing powerful daemon weapons might make encounters a cakewalk.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

Protoss119 said:


> I'm really interested in joining a CSM RP of some kind, but first I have a few questions. Are players strictly dedicated to one god or will you be allowing Undivided folks as well? Also, what are your feelings on Daemon weapons? The whole team bearing powerful daemon weapons might make encounters a cakewalk.


no daemon weapons sorry if that disappointing but it is kinda OP as I have seen what kind of evil things someone can do with one also about the devoted to many gods they can come along but you cant be anything too special perhaps a chosen with a plasma gun or something along those lines


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

No biggie, I was just asking so nobody gets the wrong idea.

Anyway, here be my character:

Name: Bysek Zvesdan

Age: 257

Chaos God: Khorne

*Appearance*: Bysek possesses beige-colored skin, almost certainly a result of mutation in his melanchromic organ. His eyes are a plain dark-brown, and like so many other Space Marines, he is bald (and he will not hesitate to point this out). His skin is rough and possesses a few scars, but surprisingly, he is not mutated much beyond this.

*Personality*: On the battlefield, Bysek is as bloodthirsty and over-the-top as any other Khornate champion, but he can be more subdued and given to strategy and tactics than others of his kind. When not in combat...at the very least, he doesn't need to be chained to a wall, but he isn't quite a font of sanity, either. He doesn't seem entirely focused in peacetime, sometimes muttering things that have little or nothing to do with the situation at hand, or very rarely blurting out things he couldn't possibly know or confirm ("Abaddon, that armless failure!") and then forgetting that he said such a thing. Some have contemptuously called him "Khorne's jester" because of these tendencies.

*Equipment*: As to be expected, Bysek possesses power armor; its mark as of now cannot be determined. No matter how his armor is painted, his left pauldron is always painted dark-red with a brass trim; he tends to react badly to attempts to repaint it. On his right knee-plate is a brass marking of an elongated face with a deranged grin. Two bars adorn his helmet similar to many Berserkers, and the vox-caster on the faceplate has mutated into a fanged maw. He rarely removes his helmet on the battlefield and he sees little reason to.

Bysek carries a large, two-handed chainaxe in his right hand and a plasma pistol in his left, which he discards during combat so he can wield his chainaxe with greater efficiency. He calls the chainaxe the "Blood Blooder" and the plasma pistol "Khorne's Strobelight" and there is a story behind each name: "Blood Blooder" because at some time he gazed upon a Khornate Blood Slaughterer and thought it a silly name, and named his weapon to reflect increasingly silly naming conventions (so he thinks), and "Khorne's Strobelight" because of his confessed tendencies to fire the weapon very very quickly with little regard for accuracy. He also carries 3 frag grenades, 3 krak grenades, and 1 meltabomb.

*Background*: Many attribute Bysek's growing insanity to warp exposure, but Bysek was never quite a bastion of sanity to begin with. As a neophyte of the Knights of Tizovka, he witnessed a Captain of the 5th company striking down Orks with two legendary artifacts: Perdition's Flame, a power sword, and The Aquila's Mark, a plasma pistol. Thinking that the added significance of the weapon lent by the name also added to the weapon's effectiveness, Bysek proceeded to name his sniper rifle "The Unseen Hunter. It is not known if this ploy succeeded, but Bysek is here today...

Bysek's eccentricities would continue past his becoming a Devastator. He had an uncanny knack for predicting the outcome of battles, such that the chapter's Librarium re-examined him for psychic potential. They found none, and Bysek came to resent them for their "doting ways." It was as though he saw himself and his fellows as part of a story, one he had read or heard a dozen times before. His fellows did not quite see things the same way.

As he rose to the rank of Assault Marine and then Tactical Marine, Bysek became distanced from his parent chapter. He flouted their dour traditions, naming weapons and renaming relics with increasingly silly names ("The Emperor's Striped Pajamas" for his power armor), and his ways became increasingly irreverent towards the rest of the Imperium. He endured multiple penances and charges of dishonor and eventually became a pariah to his battle-brothers outside of battle.

One day, while facing Chaos renegades on the planet Telmun Secundus, Bysek simply disappeared. There was no great confrontation with his squad or the other Knights of Tizovka; he simply left for the enemy lines with his wargear. That was the last that was heard from him for a time.

Then, a man calling himself Bysek Zvesdan approached the Hell Singers, clad in his present gear. Without explanation, he quickly knelt before and swore service to Farisis and then set his eyes on a single Khornate champion as a display of strength. Not even bothering with a formal challenge, he beheaded the champion then and there. Picking up the champion's head, he dedicated his skull to Farisis and to Khorne...

*Number*: 8

Hopefully he's not too silly; my ultimate goal is to create a sort of self-aware character(s) who can be aware of and point out the trends and conventions in 40k. Khorne seemed like a good place to start.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

Protoss119 said:


> No biggie, I was just asking so nobody gets the wrong idea.
> 
> Anyway, here be my character:
> 
> ...


looks good. I shall add you to the list


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok here we go

Name: Gallus Mondus
Age:239
God:slaanesh
Appearance: Gallus is incredibly pale with the exception of his deep coal black eyes and a series of deep red scars down the right hand side of his face inflicted by a set of lightning claws which are now in his possession and he very rarely removes. He also has long white hair which he keeps tied back. His face is very delicate for a space marine, with high cheekbones, long thin nose and pronounced jaw. His power armour is always exquisitely polished and repaired except for the damge to his helm consisting of 3 deep gouges similar to the scarring on his face

Personality: Gallus is quiet and of a very dry sense of humour, he cares not for any grand strategy but merely lives to inflict the most pain possible, not just for slaanesh but also for himself. Gallus was recruited from a world despoiled by the Hellsingers, he was a member of the planets nobility, however he was also a deranged killer, abducting workers before torturing them to death.
Gallus is as close as a space marine can come to being a coward, having an over developed sense of self preservation, he would think nothing of withdrawing from battle to save himself asking his comrades to do the same however whether they listen is their choice.

Equipment: aside from his power armour Gallus carries only his lightning claws which he ripped from a raven guard veterans hands after being ambushed and getting the scars on his face. Gallus now only very rarely removes them saying "these are the only weapons to mark my flesh, so long as they are in my possession they will never do so again."
He eschews ranged weapons, as his greatest pleasure is watching the light leave his victims eyes as they die. His power armour is mark V plate and extremely well maintained with the exception of 3 deep gouges down the right side of the helm, it is also covered in dedications to slaanesh which are engraved over the entirety of his armour in very fine writing.

Background: Gallus was born to nobility on the world of Karinos VI, however despite his wealth and athletic ability refused to participate in anything involving anyone else. Becoming more and more introverted, he then began torturing and killing small animals. As he went through his life he started hunting larger prey until at the age of 15 he killed a human. Several investigations were startedto get to the bottom of the mystery of why corpses were turning up mutilated but due to his high standing the problem disappeared.
When he was 17 the Hell Singers attacked Karinos and cultists looted his home. Gallus took great pleasure setting traps for them while torturing survivors, the hell singers heard of his work and took him as one of their own implanting him with the gene seed and making him a space marine.
Gallus then went on several campaigns, honing his abilities and discovering his flair for close combat and eventually abandoning his boltgun for good. It was on one of these crusades that he was ambushed by a veteran squad of raven guard conducting guerrila warfare against the forces of chaos, a vanguard veteran pounced and while he was quick to raise his bolter it jammed at the crucial moment allowing the veteran to rip open Gallus' helm and cut his face. After a short fight Gallus won out by burying hiscombat blade in the throat of the veteran before grabbing the claws and ripping them off.
Number 6

Hope this is ok let me know any changes you want made


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

bobahoff said:


> Ok here we go
> 
> Name: Gallus Mondus
> Age:239
> ...


looks alright I don't really know that much about slaanesh but this seems like what one would look and behave like although I'm not too sure about the self preservation side but I could be confusing khorne and slaanesh think its khorne who don't care if they die. Ill add you to the list


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Khorne is all about killing for the sake of killing slaanesh is about extracting as much pain as possible whilst keeping the victim alive for as long as possible and being sexy as fuck in the process. Also, Khorne and Slaanesh hate each other, as do nurgle and tzeentch, hopefully this will lead to some interesting character interaction if we can get a player for each of the four gods

Also I added the runaway bit purely for a bit of balance, when I read through it he seemed a bit OP so I wanted to give him a pretty deep character flaw in line with the fact he isn't a 'proper' space marine


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

sounds good also can any of you think up of a title for this rp? couldnt think of one


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Adventure time?


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

bobahoff said:


> Adventure time?


hahaha
no.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

The Song of Gilrot?

Just thought as the chapter is the Hell *Singers* and you are on Gilrot.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah sounds good


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Name: Sekel Itemar

Age: 373

Chosen God: Fulgrim (Sekel's loyalties lie to himself and his primarch, at best this makes him a warrior of his primarchs patron.)

Appearance: Lean and angular, Sekel has white shoulder length hair framing a sharp face with purple eyes and alabaster skin. His armour still bears some resemblance of the Crusader pattern that it once was, the pouldron and gauntlet of the left arm bearing the armoured studs of Heresy pattern armour. Since the time of the start of the eternal war, Sekel's armour has long since been warped by chaos and he rewarded by the lord of pain; the double headed eagle granted as an honour to his former legion now lay a twisted mockery for all to see. A purple and gold augmatic arm makes up Sekel's right side from the elbow down, bearing the colours of old where the rest has been corrupted to jet black and flecks of gold.

Personality: Proud and arrogant, Sekel likes to toy with others, taking pleasure from their displeasure, anger, pain, and suffering. Intelligence writhes behind his cold eyes, bound by sadistic pleasures. Most of the time Sekel moves through life in a haze of boredom, until the fighting and the killing starts.

Sekel has only one true fear, and that is to die before he achieves his goals. Worse than death though, would be for him to die before his greatest and most hated of enemies perishes; the World Eater champion Kazimir.

Background: Once a noble worrior of the Emperor's Children, Sekel sided with his lord Fulgrim and the warmaster Horus during the great Heresy. During the Siege of Terra, Sekel and his brothers of the Emperor's Children descended on the innocents while the Iron Warriors tore the walls of the palace asunder; even going as far as taking battle to the White Scars when they made their stand to deny the Warmaster's forces the spaceport.

With the death of Horus, Sekel fell back from Terra like so many others, turning to the great eye and making his vow that would see him return to take part in the Eternal War for all of time. Sekel and those of the legion fought bitter battles against the bloodthirsty mongrels of the World Eaters as both legions fell to their respective gods. Sekel, in one particular ancient battle, lost his arm to a World Eater champion by the name of Kazimir, who would be forever burned into his mind. Centuries later, long after the great Betrayer led to the destruction of his own legion at Skalanthrax and the Emperor's Children had been decimated, Sekel fought against Kazimir, running his blade through the berzerkers heart where the blade remains even still. What event fore-stalled Sekel from finishing Kazimir has been lost to a lifetime of pain and pleasure, to the point where even which event occurred first has become distorted.

Since the time of the final battle, Sekel fought with his brothers, bearing witness to the mighty daemon primarch Fulgrim slaying the weakling Ultramarine primarch. But when his own lord abandoned the legion for the pleasure world and he lost his arm, Sekel was driven to obsession, going so far as to slay the sergeant champion who he had followed for countless millenia. Sekel was cast from the legion, swearing to take his place at the side of his lords on the planet of eternal pleasures and slaughter all who stood against him.

Over the years Sekel has traveled from worlds and sights as a sell-sword to those who interest him most. Though not the swordsman that is the champion Lucius, Sekel is a prodigy in his own right.

Weapons: Sekel wields a rapier infused with the essence of the daemon _Kvii'Ze_ (a daemon weapon in name only, it does nothing for him in combat), his ancient bolter _Excquisite_, a flaying knife taken from the desecrated corpse of a Flesh Tearer, and a bolt pistol _Lament_.

Equipment: Frag and krak grenades, Sekel carries both in pouches of human flesh; one the face of a White Scar sergeant taken in the final battle, the other a World Eater taken when Sekel last fought against Kazimir.

Number: 12


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

wait dark reever your joining? well it is an honor good sir I add you to the list also the song of gilort sounds good


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Glasses man said:


> wait dark reever your joining? well it is an honor good sir I add you to the list also the song of gilort sounds good


Well I did tell you in my first post that I was thinking about making a character; would have done so sooner but certain other things took priority at the time.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

oh well who cares. Welcome aboard darkreever


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

well anyone else interested in joining? I would like one more guy at least


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Give me some time tomorrow and I'll give you a tzeentchian character.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

very nice


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Will role play be in this thread or a new one


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

it will be on an action thread good sir


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Name: Ptah Thutmose

Age: 459

Chosen God: Tzeentch

Appearance: It is far easier to identify Ptah by his armour than his physical features, since very few of them are constant. His facial structure and hair colour and length is constantly shifting. Sometimes they can remain constant for months or weeks, but sometimes Ptah can put his helmet over one face and take it off later to reveal a new visage. One thing that is constant is his golden eye which burn with an inner light such that instead of where most people have coloured iris' with a black pupil in the middle, Ptah had gold iris' which simply become lighter until they are a pure, burning white at the center of his eyes. It is known that is is uncomfortable for mortals to keep eye contact with Ptah as the light from his eyes burn their retina.

Ptah's armour had not changed considerably since the Burning of Prospero except in colour (it has changed from the original dust red of the Thousand Sons to the deep azure blue most of the legion has now) and fealty markings. The gold trim of Ptah's armour is micro-engraved with sorcerous wards. His left shoulder-guard had a leering daemonic face, again cast out of gold. A pink horror of Tzeentch is bound to the face and chatters constantly to Ptah. However, it occasionally reveals secrets about the warp or his foes, and so the annoyance of having a daemon babbling in his ear is a bearable necessity. Ptah also had several scrolls fixed to his armour which contain key notes on sorcery or daemonic summonings. These are all written in a cypher of Ptah's design, so he can read them easily, but the would seem like gibberish to anyone trying to glean the knowledge from them. These Ptah had cast wards over to make them all but impervious to physical harm from things such as fire. Ptah's helmet has two pairs of horns; one pair curls around like ram's horns and the second pair jut out from his lower jaw like tusks.

Personality: Ptah has retained the reverence for knowledge that his legion possessed in the beginning, and as such his only loyalties are to Tzeentch and the pursuit of knowledge. As long as a position or alliance is beneficial for one of those masters, Ptah is loyal. However, he can become extremely fickle the moment that a choice ceases to be advantageous for him.

Like many sorcerers, Ptah is incredibly jealous of his knowledge and guards his secrets heavily, always seeking to get the maximum return for yielding the minimum information in return. He is also very paranoid, constantly aware of the many daggers that could be in his back and that many other renegades are just as fickle as he is. 

However, most of these fears and goals he tries to keep beneath a mask of ignorance, jovial humour and playfulness. Whilst most assume from experience that Ptah, like most sorcerers, is not revealing everything, he is gifted at working people over to his side and forming temporary, convenient allegiances.

Background: Ptah was a Prosperian and was barely a boy when The Emperor came and claimed Magnus. Ptah and his family stood on the mountainside, and whilst Ptah could not see any features of the two and they looked tiny from his vantage point, he dreamed of following the Cyclops and this golden warrior into the stars. Since he was a boy he dreamed of becoming a member of the Thousand Sons. He trained himself regularly and vigorously, but also made sure he versed himself in several works of literature which he could lay hold of. During the trials to become a Thousand Son, it was learnt that Ptah was a powerful telekine psyker. This sealed his induction into the Thousand Sons.

Ptah was inducted into the Raptora and steadily rose through the ranks. When Prospero was burnt by the Wolves, Ptah held the rank of veteran sergeant. He fought many Wolves and even managed to claim two Custodes on his kill tally. Ultimately though, the battle for Prospero was lost and Ptah with his thousand brothers were transported to the Planet of Sorcerers. 

Ptah was not involved in casting the Rubic of Ahriman, but he certainly felt its effects. Due to his psychic potential, he retained his sentience, but many of his closest brothers were reduced to little more than operable crematoriums. Whilst many among the legion felt that Ahriman and his Cable had condemned their brothers to eternal servitude and un-death, Ptah simply treated his brothers as already dead, which was easy enough to assume since they showed no sign of sentience. 

For a long while, what ever that amounts to within the Eye, Ptah honed his powers, branching out into disciplines previously unexplored. Unshackled from the restraints of honour and loyalty to the Imperium which had betrayed him and his brothers for nothing more than pursuing the knowledge that was humanity's by birth-right, Ptah excelled far more than he ever had under the rigid cult system the Thousand Sons had previously worked under. Once Ptah felt confident in his abilities, he performed a coup on his previous captain, stole a ship and headed to the site where he believed a powerful artifact resided. Once he arrived, he discovered a warband of the newly christened Black Legion there and proceeded to offer aid in exchange for information and access to the relic to learn it's secrets.

Since then, Ptah has been aligned with many warbands; some for only one campaign, and some for extended periods of time until the alliance ceased to be advantageous. In this respect, the Hell Singers as simply the most recent warband with which Ptah has thrown in his lot. However, due to his formidable psychic powers he has come to hold a high position within Lord Farisis' court and is valued as one of the members of the warband with greatest influence.

Weapons: A Bedlam staff called "Tepemkau" which has belonged to Ptah since his time one Prospero and his legion bolter imbued with inferno bolts called "Wosret"

Equipment: Frag and Krak granades and assorted sorcerous scrolls

Number: 9

There you go. Hope you enjoy this


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

thank you very much for the character now I shall post up the action thread tommorow meaning any one else who wishes to join please say so before then


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, it's a wee bit past "tomorrow." Is the action thread getting made or what?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It will be made when Glasses makes it. No sense in a GM putting up something they are not happy with, better to wait for quality than settle for mediocrity.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

yeah sorry about the delay involved celebrating a relatives birthday should be able to get it up soon maybe Thursday if not Friday for certain


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

well this sucks. Started to put it up when family decided to reset internet and erased all the work should hopefully put it up tonight


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ouch, hate it when that happens! I've taken to saving posts on a word document now just because then, even if the internet dies, I've still got it


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

Deus Mortis said:


> Ouch, hate it when that happens! I've taken to saving posts on a word document now just because then, even if the internet dies, I've still got it


oh i'm DEFIANTLY saving every big post now


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

Uploaded the action thread and remember people who want to join there is still time


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a quick reminder, we have a four sentence minimum for all action thread posts. So if your gonna post a response to what someone else has said, make sure you include a bit more as well. :grin:


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

darkreever said:


> Just a quick reminder, we have a four sentence minimum for all action thread posts. So if your gonna post a response to what someone else has said, make sure you include a bit more as well. :grin:


My bad, will edit post, forgot about that rule

All over it like atramp on hot chips


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

bobahoff said:


> My bad, will edit post, forgot about that rule
> 
> All over it like atramp on hot chips


nice comparison


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

All sorted now made the post a bit longer


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Damnit Protoss119! Ninga-ing my post! Now I have to re-write it :headbutt: I kid though. 

But can no one post for the moment, I need a moment to actually respond otherwise I'll have to write a frikking essay!


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dang. Sorry about that; couldn't resist the opportunity to break the fourth wall.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, now the madness of post and counter posts can resume with relative coherence...


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

In which Bysek talks about plot armor.

In all seriousness, Bysek looks like he's gonna be tough to play. I've got to find a way to balance his insanity and Khornate-ness with my own desire to satirize (sorta) Chaos and 40k. Let me know if he gets sue-ish or if he stops making sense as a character. If he doesn't seem very Khornate right now, just wait until the fighting starts.

Great job so far, guys! Assuming our toons don't kill each other (or assuming _we_ don't kill each other - I hope not!), I think this could be something really great.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

well im enjoying the fight and protoss you guessed my plans exactly


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

well it looks like the argument is over so shall I write up an update or do you want to argue some more XD


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm about finished. Guys?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm good. Tbh though Glasses Man, if you think it is a good time to update once everyone had posted, then I would update. Unless there is something burningly urgent happening, but I get the opinion that we will be arguing a lot in this RP...


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

right I will update on Friday because internet keeps having fits here and when I try to post something longer than two paragraphs it dies so we will have to wait till I get back to the better internet


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

sorry relatives came round welll should get it up on wendsday


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

writing update now dog had chewed through internet cable


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Errmmm...this might just be me but this update feels a little short. I mean, if I understand correctly, we just shut up, listen to Farisis, get in a drop pod and get out. I'm not sure how much you can write about that if I'm honest. Maybe some additional information about the area so we know what is around us and we could make a decision on where to go, get some dialog? Or perhaps moving out and...I don't know, but something.

But like I said, it might just be me.

Edit: And have I understood right that it is one drop pod each? If so, isn't that a little much. Just because I thought drop pod/dreadclaw carried like 10 people...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Deus Mortis said:


> Errmmm...this might just be me but this update feels a little short.


Considering Glasses admitted that his update looked shorter than it was when he was writing it, I think we can all agree with that one.



Deus Mortis said:


> I mean, if I understand correctly, we just shut up, listen to Farisis, get in a drop pod and get out. I'm not sure how much you can write about that if I'm honest.


It entirely depends on your character, its entirely possible but overall this update is short and to see everyone give the bare minimum wouldn't be terribly surprising.




Deus Mortis said:


> Edit: And have I understood right that it is one drop pod each? If so, isn't that a little much. Just because I thought drop pod/dreadclaw carried like 10 people...


This would vary depending on the chaos force, if they had gear from the traitor legions then there is every chance that they would have dreadclaws, which were (last I recall) capable of transporting more than ten marines at a time.

That being said though, I agree with Deus in wondering why we would each go in a drop pod. Its not as if we number greater than ten and there is no room for us. Not only that, but why would we not drop in relatively close to the governors palace?

If what we seek is in his possession, shouldn't we be coming in on the logical place he would be? Its not like drop pods are easy to shoot down or anything..


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

hmm good points never thought about them logic never came into my mind I shall begin rewriting now and it should be longer I have plans (Que evil laugh)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, I wasn't being like "I don't like this update. I want a new one." Updates which are dialog/decision making focused are fine. It's just when you do them it's useful to have a good idea of what's around, otherwise you end up with one person being like "Lights streamed through the canopy of foliage overhead..." and another being like "The streets were lit dimly by the faux light of street-lamps..." Maybe not that drastic, but it's useful if everyone had the same land-marks in mind.

Sorry, I'll stop being a back-seat GM now...


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

no its fine again first Rp so this stuff helps


----------

